# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to plot semi log graph in Excel?

## Omkar

I want to plot a semi log plot in excel along with grid lines. Can anyone
tell how to do?

----------


## Tushar Mehta

Double click the y-axis, then from the Scale tab select 'Logarithmic scale'
To create custom "gridlines" see
Flexible Log Scale
http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/ne...ale/index.html

--
Regards,

Tushar Mehta
www.tushar-mehta.com
Excel, PowerPoint, and VBA add-ins, tutorials
Custom MS Office productivity solutions

In article <A1C5FF9E-A1C2-4254-B547-E0B60EFC34FD@microsoft.com>,
Omkar@discussions.microsoft.com says...
> I want to plot a semi log plot in excel along with grid lines. Can anyone
> tell how to do?
>

----------


## Omkar

"Omkar" wrote:

> I want to plot a semi log plot in excel along with grid lines. Can anyone
> tell how to do?

Thanks for your help. But the how to plot Log-Log graph? There is no
'logaritjhmic scale' option on x axis.
Sorry for bothering  again.

----------


## Mike Middleton

Omkar  -

> ... But the how to plot Log-Log graph? ... <

Use an XY (Scatter) chart type.

-  Mike
www.mikemiddleton.com

----------


## Omkar

"Mike Middleton" wrote:

> Omkar  -
>
> > ... But the how to plot Log-Log graph? ... <
>
> Use an XY (Scatter) chart type.
>
> -  Mike
> www.mikemiddleton.com
>
> Thak you very much Prof.
>

----------

